# History Buffs - YouTube channel reviewing your favorite historical films



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2016)

I came across this channel on YouTube the other week.  This chap does reviews of many films that should be familiar to most here.  What I've enjoyed about it is, Nick (the presenter) goes into detail about the history behind the film (the actual event/character etc), how well the film does in presenting the history in realism or sticking to the story and how good/bad the film is as a film.  They're well written and presented reviews and I subscribed to the channel after the first one.  Check it out, you might enjoy it as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VygWpmwBO8M - Zulu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Iwea41ua0Y - Master and Commander

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWKk5Sy0JT8- Waterloo

Just to get you started if you wish.  :cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Oct 2016)

yes just recently found this myself, great stuff


----------

